# Replacement wheels for GT Grade



## dennetti (5 Apr 2020)

Does anyone have any replacement 28 inch wheels for a GT Grade please? I am after something stronger than the originals. Anything considered, including just a rear wheel. I am 10 stone, and ride mostly bumpty off-road trails. Thanks.


----------



## I like Skol (5 Apr 2020)

Which Grade is it? Early ones were 15mm thru axle on the front and standard quick release rear (maybe the most basic model was QR Fr and Rr). Later models I think have gone thru axle at both ends.


----------



## dennetti (5 Apr 2020)

Sorry, not sure of the exact model as I bought it second hand. It's the aliminium frame model, with Quick Release Alexrims 28 inch wheels, which appear to buckle quite easily. Hope, that helps. Cheers


----------



## DCBassman (5 Apr 2020)

If they buckle under a 10-stone rider, even off-road, they are poor indeed. Given that getting anything second-hand is difficult at the moment, check sites like Taylor Wheels in Germany. Not too expensive, even including quickish delivery.


----------



## dennetti (5 Apr 2020)

Thanks, I've give them a try.


----------



## Cycleops (5 Apr 2020)

You don’t say if you need rim or disc ( centre lock or bolted) , I’m assuming disc type but I’ve had good results from basic Shimano wheels which seem to handle the dreadful roads down here. These are reduced at Evans but are centre lock disc:
https://www.evanscycles.com/shimano...mpatible-disc-brake-700c-front-wheel-EV310919


----------



## I like Skol (5 Apr 2020)

The Grades are known for notoriously bad quality OEM wheels. I speak from personal experience and know there are other forum members that have shared my pain!


----------



## dennetti (5 Apr 2020)

Thanks for the replies. They're the bolted disc type. thanks for recommendation. That's a great reduction on price, but probably a bit pricy for the two wheels. I've read that the OEM are pretty terrible so rather than getting them straightened, I thought I'd go ahead and replace. Cheers


----------



## Cycleops (5 Apr 2020)

I think you’ll struggle to get a quality pair for less than that.


----------



## dennetti (6 Apr 2020)

Fair enough. It looks decent quality. Cheers


----------



## I like Skol (6 Apr 2020)

Don't get anything with less than 28 spokes per wheel.


----------



## lane (7 Apr 2020)

DCBassman said:


> If they buckle under a 10-stone rider, even off-road, they are poor indeed.



Yes they are they are crap - or were in my experience. I didn't even do off road really and was over 12 stone but had a number of broken spokes and had to have the wheels rebuilt. I was just going to buy some handmade wheels due to no end of problems when my GT Grade was stolen. I replaced it with a bike from Spa with some handmade Spa wheels and have had no problems whatsoever since. The consensus was it was the cheap Alex rims which were the culprit.

Can't help with any wheels but good luck.


----------



## dennetti (10 Apr 2020)

Thanks again for the advice, and sorry for the late reply. I'll bear in mind the spoke count you recommend, and see what I can find.


----------



## Nibor (20 Apr 2020)

Cycleops said:


> You don’t say if you need rim or disc ( centre lock or bolted) , I’m assuming disc type but I’ve had good results from basic Shimano wheels which seem to handle the dreadful roads down here. These are reduced at Evans but are centre lock disc:
> https://www.evanscycles.com/shimano...mpatible-disc-brake-700c-front-wheel-EV310919


If I was looking to spend that kind of money you could get something handbuilt and bomb proof like these https://www.spacycles.co.uk/m2b0s17...uilt-Wheelset-Shimano-LX-with-H-Plus-SON-rims


----------



## dennetti (25 Apr 2020)

nice


----------



## Nibor (27 Apr 2020)

The Son Rims are bombproof


----------

